# I have a delicate question..



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Every time Dexter stands up on his back legs and leans against me (when I'm sitting down), he seems to be fully 'aroused'. I'm finding this quite embarrassing,and off putting. He also gets aroused whilst playing with me,but not when he plays with my partner. He isn't neutered yet. My question is,would neutering him stop this behaviour? I'm sorry if it seems like a silly question but I just don't know the answer!

Apart from that,he is a lovely boy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Lol thats him showing off his lipstick. sorry nutering doesnt help their. some dogs just show it more than others. another reason why i like bitches. its just something you need to get used to seeing.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

kendal said:


> Lol thats him showing off his lipstick. sorry nutering doesnt help their. some dogs just show it more than others. another reason why i like bitches. its just something you need to get used to seeing.


Hahaha! I always call it a lipstick! The thing is..it's really big and obvious. I really thought that perhaps neutering would help? It would stop him humping his cushion though,wouldn't it?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It can help calm the humping, but, not always. it does stop some of the hormones tho.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh dear. I see Nacho's 'pink straw' as i call it occasionally. It isn't pleasant! Just something you have to get used to - never stays out for long though. In terms of humping and neutering this may not help. Girls can hump too! Fortunately Nacho only humps his basket in my office first thing in the morning and that's it for the day!  x Oh the joys of boys!


----------



## sbax (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, our dog mostly grew out of when older - but certain blankets or car-rides brought it on !! Have a good friend with a Pekinese (how often do you see one of those nowadays) and she had him neutered at about 18 - 20 months, because she was embarrassed for her guests and family visitors. It stopped him doing it - so I guess it often does work - but think you need to do it pretty soon. Good luck !


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I have to say that's the main reason I wanted a girl!!! I really didn't want to have to deal with the lipstick and humping!!!!  Sorry I can offer no advice at all


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe if he gets it out of his system in the morning, that will be it for the day ! 

I've not idea really. Since Millie was spayed, she's turned into a right old humper  Only me though, I guess the boys put their foot down and she knows I'm a soft touch. Although I am trying to be firmer.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter likes to have a good hump after his meals,I'm not really worried about that side of it,I'm more worried about the frequency in which his 'lipstick' comes for a visit. So many times this morning and afternoon it was fully 'out',he really didn't seem like my little boy any more


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I had my Cairn 'done' as soon as the offending articals dropped and he was never overtly sexy. If I get Hattie a partner I would like a dog just for the fun of it but he will be off for the snip as soon as the evidence is visible!


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> Dexter likes to have a good hump after his meals,I'm not really worried about that side of it,I'm more worried about the frequency in which his 'lipstick' comes for a visit.


Deefer was an "after dinner bonker". It has stopped almost immediately after castration. He also used to "back up" on to feet that were on the right level. Never actually humped anyone but it made us a bit uncomfortable. Again this has stopped. 

Must admit we do still see the lipstick but it is much reduced and this has only taken a month. 

The hump toys have all gone in the bin and are not missed!

Sue


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ruby humps her bed sometimes, and will have a go at the occasional leg if it's angled correctly! And she's been spayed 

I think these things are just natural urges regardless of their ***.

Ian


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah the joys of owning a dog


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Rufus humps my leg and also his Tiger (soft toy) I always tell him off or clap my hands but it doesn't do much!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Anna said:


> Rufus humps my leg and also his Tiger (soft toy) I always tell him off or clap my hands but it doesn't do much!


He may think you're giving him a round of applause


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh god never thought of that how funny! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Well,they do like attention!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a humper thankfully he never humped again after getting the chop. His certainly was no lipstick more a pepparami.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Dexter was a humper thankfully he never humped again after getting the chop. His certainly was no lipstick more a pepparami.


Hahahahaha!!! Does that mean it's bigger or smaller than a lipstick? Hang on,do I want to know?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Pepperami was my daughters name for it! (and it looked just like one! Definitely longer!) Fortunately it doesn't appear any more!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Pepperami was my daughters name for it! (and it looked just like one! Definitely longer!) Fortunately it doesn't appear any more!


Thank goodness! Since I wrote the original post,Dexter's lipstick has made an appearance less and less. Perhaps he has heard the conversations about getting him neutered?


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

First lipstick appearance, I am quite shocked (although I shouldn't be I new it would happen sooner rather than later), my 4 yr old also spotted it, she was like "mum I can see something pink" trying to get a better look as he was standing, I said oh its just his mickey and she pulled a face as if disgusted with him, she's not touched him since, ok it was only an hour ago but I don't want this to put her off of him..

Any suggestion?


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Miles is neutered, and he still acts like he isn't.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

emmelg said:


> First lipstick appearance, I am quite shocked (although I shouldn't be I new it would happen sooner rather than later), my 4 yr old also spotted it, she was like "mum I can see something pink" trying to get a better look as he was standing, I said oh its just his mickey and she pulled a face as if disgusted with him, she's not touched him since, ok it was only an hour ago but I don't want this to put her off of him..
> 
> Any suggestion?


I think you just have to act like it's no big deal and explain he really hasn't got any control over when his lipstick comes out. It's perfectly normal and all boy dogs do the same,that sort of thing!

I got Dexter neutered and his lipstick is hardly ever on show. In fact,I can't remember the last time I saw it.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I think it's definitely his age. I remember Biscuit going through a phase of this and one evening he went too far with a teddy and much more than a lipstick appeared! My boys were pretty shocked as it was practically touching the floor! Thankfully all the teddies were put away and it never happened again. He seemed to naturally calm down a lot by 10 months of age and it hardly comes out now that he's been neutered. x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Haha Jane, Biscuit is obviously a big boy like Dexter!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Is it a cockapoo thing,to have large willies? Dexter's is very impressive,and I can see Darwin is heading that way too!


----------

